# Generic Soligen knives?



## thriftstorecook (Aug 8, 2016)

I do know Solingen is a German city and knives from there can carry them name (officially), almost always with a brand of an individual knife maker.

I cam across a chef's knife today in a thrift shop that interesting just has Solingen and a logo in large letters, and says Solingen Germany High Carbon Stainless in smaller size fonts.  Looks like a Zwilling Henckels knife.

Is it a fake (with no brand so as not to infringe on any individual copyright rather than the collective's)?  Only cost me $0.25 or $0.50 so no biggy.

Other knife I did find was a heavy Nass (not Solingen) bread knife which is very thick at the top so almost like a thin wedge for the same price..


----------



## butcherandbaker (May 4, 2017)

Does it have a blocky style German bolster?, say what happened to your "whats in your knife drawer at home?" thread _I commented but it looks stagnate now..._


----------



## thriftstorecook (Aug 8, 2016)

The home knife drawer wasn't my thread.

At any rate, here are the photos (sorry but the photos won't rotate properly). The knife does resemble a Zwilling J.A. Henckels 4 star knife, even how the metal is brushed.





  








WP_20170506_22_24_26_Pro_LI.jpg




__
thriftstorecook


__
May 7, 2017












  








WP_20170506_22_24_31_Pro_LI.jpg




__
thriftstorecook


__
May 7, 2017








Below is the Nass breadknife which is about 3 mm thick (and not tapere except at the cutting edge), thickest of any knife I own. The fork is a Victorinox one. I couldn't find the matching knife.





  








WP_20170506_22_24_51_Pro_LI.jpg




__
thriftstorecook


__
May 7, 2017


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You have an older version of these:

http://www.germanysolingen.com/germany-solingen-knives/chefs-knives/master-line.php

Just your typical German stainless, no one bothers to "fake" them.

The cheapest of any German line is typically ridiculous-thick, the 4116 steel invariably used across the lines is cheap and being thick they are actually cheaper to manufacture as they don't have to be careful about warpage.


----------

